# Another sand question .



## lil-lynx (16 Apr 2013)

Hey guys, 

I was using akadama in a 14l tank but its not the easiest to plant with, and also looks very dusty even after a good wash ! 

Im looking to swap to sand , but iv heard about root compaction and that sand offers no nutrients , but im dosing EI , liquid and pressurized co2 does it matter ? 

Will carpet plants still grow , and anyone recommend a decent sand white / golden or black.


----------



## Alastair (16 Apr 2013)

If your dosing the water column then it shouldn't matter what substrate you use. If sand is too deep then it can compact but if you opt for something like pool filter sand then it shouldn't be a problem with its bigger grain. Carpet plants will grow just as well in it


----------



## lil-lynx (16 Apr 2013)

Thanks Alastair , I was thinking about the Unipac senegal sand, would there be any point in root tabs or peat under the sand ? 
Also how are shrimps with sand ?


----------



## Alastair (16 Apr 2013)

Nothing wrong with adding root tabs under the sand especially if you have heavy root feeders such as crypts etc as theyll apreciate it. 
Shrimps will be fine with sand too


----------



## Ady34 (16 Apr 2013)

Hi Chris,
im currently using unipac limpopo black sand in the foreground of my sticks & stones journal which ive found no issue with and its very fine grain. The senegal sand will be fine. Im dosing ei and have no root tabs under my foreground 'carpet' of elecharis sp. mini, marsilea hirsuta, lobelia cardinals and echinodorus tenellus....not the most demanding of species but theyre doing ok on just water column dosing. The plant roots help keep the sand from compacting, and from going anaerobic, you could add some suitable substrate dwelling snails to help if it ever became an issue.
I agree with Alastair that if your dosing well it doesnt really matter about the substrate, and that it wont do any harm to add some root tabs in especially if you have any larger plants. I added a couple under the larger echinodorus species i have in the sand. Also like Alastair says, the shrimp will be fine, theyll love sifting the sand 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------

